# Oi!



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Servus Leute,

und zwar hab ich hier irgendwo den Begriff Oi gelesen und mich gefragt was das ist.
Diese Frage wurde von manowar auch sofort beantwortet:


> Beliebte Musik von Skins und Punks.
> Der Kram von den Böhsen Onkelz ist Oi



aber das erklärt immer noch nicht was Oi ausmacht und wohers kommt. 

Den Wikiartikel les ich grad aber ne einfache Erklärung eines Kundigen wäre auch nett^^
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oi!

btw:  mir ist bewusst das Skin nicht gleich Nazi bedeutet


MFG
LoD


----------



## Eysenbeiss (6. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> und zwar hab ich hier irgendwo den Begriff Oi gelesen und mich gefragt was das ist.
> Diese Frage wurde von manowar auch sofort beantwortet:
> ...



Is zudem GANZ SCHLECHT zitiert, denn man kann, wenn überhaupt, nur ein Album in diese Schublade stecken.

Oi! ist im Prinzip das Spiegelbild des Punk, die Wurzeln sind die gleichen, nur wollten damals nicht alle Kids rumlaufen wie ne toupierte Mülltonne und lieber etwas mehr "Aggressivität" in die Sache reinbringen, daher das "militärische" der Skinheads.

In den 80ern wurde Oi! oft als Synonym für die rechten Skinheads und ähnliche Gruppierungen verwendet, aber das war schon damals falsch.

Woher der Begriff ganz genau kommt, das weiß wohl niemand mehr, aber mir gefällt eine recht gut und alle (Ex)Skinheads, die so in meinem Alter sind und die ich persönlich kenne, die sehen es ähnlich.

Der Punk war von Anfang an eine politische Sache, also auch die Texte in der Musik, wohingegen es beim Oi! mehr um Party und Saufen ging, daher auch die Ableitung von Joy, was ja nichts anderes als "Spaß" bedeutet.

Das Oi! nichts "rechtes" ist, das sieht man auch daran, das selbst Bands wie die Specials, Fun Boy Three, Cockney Rejects und Stiff Little Fingers dieses Schlagwort in zahlreichen Songs benutzt haben, siehe auch Link hinter den Bands

Oi! ist im Allgemeinen "tanzbarer" ;-)


----------



## Falathrim (7. November 2009)

Oi definieren...unmöglich...Oi! ist einfach eine Mentalität, so wie Metal und Punk Mentalitäten sind...eine Lebenseinstellung sozusagen. Ois sind eigentlich die "doofe" Art von Skins...ich kenn einige Skins, ich kenn ein paar Ois und ich kenne einen Typen, der so dazwischen hängt *g*
Oi!s waren für mich eigentlich immer die Glatzen, die ungepflegt und dauerbesoffen rumhängen...während Skins, wie ja schon gesagt wurde, teilweise fast militärisch strukturiert sind, mit Uniform und vielen Straight X-lern in ihren Reihen, sind die Oi!s halt einfach die Partytiere...das hört man an ihrer Mucke und das merkt man an ihrem Auftreten...

Eigentlich gibt es sowas in allen radikalen Subkulturen...

Rechts: 
-NPD und Konsorten: Dumme Saufköpfe
-Autonome Nationalisten: militärisch strukturierte, uniformierte Krawallos

Mitte:
-Oi!s: partymachende Saufköpfe
-Skins: Uniformiert etc

Links: 
-Punks: Unterschiedlich, aber meist eher auf saufen und Party aus
-Antifa: Uniformiert, Guerillataktik-versiert etc^^


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2009)

Oi wird umgangsprachlich auch alles "Hallo" benutzt.


----------



## F-S-N (8. November 2009)

Oi´s ist politik egal sie sind einfach nur auf saufen, ficken und gewalt aus. 

Sind eben gegen rechte weil sie oft selbst in die richtung gedränkt werden...die meisten Oi´s die ich kenne sind aber eig das elbe wie ein punk blos  sehen sie eben gescheit aus.




Würde sagen Oi kommt von den Englischen skinheads.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

das klingt ja nach n paar richtig netten Zeitgenossen Oo


----------



## Kyragan (9. November 2009)

Die Entwicklung des Oi! ist im Grunde der starren Entwicklung des Punk in den 80ern zuzuschreiben.
Punk war damals entweder politisch (besonders auf die Staatsmacht hatte man es abgesehen) oder es war Fun-Punk der nichts weiter im Sinne hatte als das Saufen und Feiern hochleben zu lassen.
Der Oi! ist letztendlich letzteres, wenngleich ich da mittlerweile auch schon Bands gehört habe die sich selbst Oi nennen aber politische Texte verfassen. Teilweise radikaler Art. Heutzutage ist anscheinend nichts keinem Wandel unterworfen... :x


----------



## F-S-N (10. November 2009)

Naja wenn man sie kennt sind sie wirklich sehr nette zeitgenossen und man hat immer spaß mit ihnene.....

@Kyragan

machen nicht alle szenen einene wandel durch??


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. November 2009)

Ich hab mir mal 4 Promille reingezogen, find ich is eine gute band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mal ein bissel geyoutubed ( wen mann googlen kann warum nicht auch das...) naja.... OI! ist so... Sinnlos. Sorry. eine Sache die ich 2012 nach dem Untergang nicht vermissen werde.


----------



## F-S-N (1. Dezember 2009)

Oi is genau so sinnlos wie jeder andere lebenstyle bzw wie jede andere musikrichtung....


----------



## Martel (1. Dezember 2009)

QFT, hast ja Recht. 

Aber lieber Jazz/Rock/Blues als.. OI


----------



## CharlySteven (15. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Beliebte Musik von Skins und Punks.
> Der Kram von den Böhsen Onkelz ist Oi






omg?





oi is mit der größste rotz... unpolitische musik... naja...


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Januar 2010)

Omg ... ich hab LoD noch nicht geflamet. =(
Lordi, BO sind entfernt Oi und auch nur das ganz, ganz frühe Zeug.
Nichtmal "Böhse Menschen - Böse Lieder" ist Oi.^^


----------

